# I don't know what to do now..



## gexasaurus (May 30, 2011)

Well, I don't know what to do now, everythings came to a halt and I'm really worried. To make a long story short, I'm only fifteen and I currently own a Ball Python, a couple of Crested Geckos and a Corn Snake. As you know at my age I'm unable to get a job, and my family aren't in any businesses or know anyone in businesses so I cannot aquire a job through family friends/relatives, and I cant go out searching for a job until I get my National Insurance Card which will be next year! The problem I'm struggling with is this, my geckos have good care, in correct size terrariums with lots of plants and a heatmat etc and same with my Corn. The only problem is, my Ball Python's care is shocking, I know it's wrong and I've told my parents but they aren't financially stable enough to fork out enough money. My Ball Python is on Coco Bark, and has one hide and a bowl, and is on an UNREGULATED heat mat. Trust me I've tried, I can't get my parents to get one. They don't have the money, and with me at my age I can't get a job. Please don't tell me to get rid of him, he's a part of my family l, imagine having to let go of one of your babies, it's practically out of th equation. I don't know what to do. He had a bad shed last week and still had a bit by his vent which I managed to remove, but he has eyecaps, only one shed's worth, so I'm really, really worrying. He's okay in himself, eating, pooping and is lively, please don't slate me, saying hes got improper care and should be given to a better home, I really do love my snake. I always have him out and he loves to be out and curls around my neck and has a snooze. But the thing is, I'm really stuck and need some advice, I've practically came to a dead end, nobody wants a fifteen year old anywhere to work, most shops would expect me to be incapable, and I wouldnt get employed because of my age, I've been in tears most of the night beating myself up about it, I really care about him and don't want to lose him. Sorry for the giant essay, I just really needed somewhere to vent my feelings.
*Please Help,
Gexasaurus xox*


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Firstly, are their any friends or family members who could help you, either donating or loaing more equipment? Or by taking him on for a while until you can get things together?

The other option is to contact a shop, or a rescue centre they may be able to help you out temporarily, I'm not too sure how it would work out.
You could always try seeing if family, friends, neighbours would pay you for doing small chores, cleaning their car, walking their dog etc.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I really couldn't care less how emotional about it you are. 
A matt stat costs £20; wash some cars maybe, babysit, low some lawns.
But having said that you should put him up on the classifieds now, and stop being a selfish fool.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I really couldn't care less how emotional about it you are.
> A matt stat costs £20; wash some cars maybe, babysit, low some lawns.
> But having said that you should put him up on the classifieds now, and stop being a selfish fool.


Bit harsh, but true.

Sometimes you have to take a step back and think about the pet and whether you are really doing the best thing by keeping him.

BTW as a minor presumably your parents bought you the animals in the first place, so legally they are responsible for them and their wellbeing, regardless of the cost(s) involved.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

gexasaurus said:


> I cant go out searching for a job until I get my National Insurance Card which will be next year!


Yes you can. A young lad used to work in the pet shop I worked in. He got the job when he was 14. He would work downstairs cleaning and feeding animals, bagging up some loose food using the bagging machine and other odds and ends we gave him to do. He wouldn't serve or even talk to customers and was not allowed to touch the till or the phones. 
He also managed to get a job as a potato peeler at the local chippy. He was a hard working kid. 
As he was under 16 he did not get the national minimum wage, but he did get £3 an hour from us and he really enjoyed working with us everyday.


Sorry, that got a bit rambly...point is, have you tried getting a job? Even a paper round? Delievering Avon? There are things you can do before your 16.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

at your age i had a babysitting job, worked as a sales assistant for a party planner and had 2 paper rounds so i could pay for my pets.

as others have said do chores for neighbours, ask the local pet shop for chores in payment of a matstat. there is always a way around these things.


----------



## krsrd (Sep 12, 2010)

Knock a simple flyer up and go round and knock on all your neighbours doors asking them if they need any help, washing cars, mowing lawns etc...

You'll be surprised at how many people will give you a fiver/tenner instead of doing it themselves especially when they see your a young'un more interested in working than sat playing on an xbox/PS3/watching TV.

Good luck with it


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

In the short term you could sell some of your belongings. A couple of games, some clothes you don't like any more, put them up for free on some site like ebay and you'd atleast be able to get the basics from the money you'd get.


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Whilst The welfare of the snake is paramount here, I think you should take a step back and look at the reality of the situation, if you cannot afford a thermostat, how will you be able to afford vet bills and treatment etc, if and when needed ? think of it as if you were advising someone else, remove yourself from the emotions and think with your head not your heart ! 


In the short term I would look for see if anyone local could look after your snake in the correct environment, whilst you find a job or some cash and get your viv up to scratch !

hope this helps.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Pardon my cynicism but.....1st post with a sob story and just needing a few quid to sort it out??!! Maybe looking for a kind soul to send some money? If I'm wrong, i apologise, seem to be scams everywhere these days.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/699780-i-really-want-job.html

I read this earlier , this was by you too under a different name yeah ?

You say in that thread you have another crested gecko on the way , should'nt that cash go towards a stat instead ?

Sorry about your situation but like others have said in your other thread under your other name , there are ways and means .: victory:


----------



## gexasaurus (May 30, 2011)

Hiya, that's not me? I live in Preston. Update, I did some car washing this morning and I managed to get £15, and my mam gave me an extra £5, so now my little Ball Python has a Thermostat !!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

gexasaurus said:


> Hiya, that's not me? I live in Preston. Update, I did some car washing this morning and I managed to get £15, and my mam gave me an extra £5, so now my little Ball Python has a Thermostat !!


Ahh okay , just you both have one ball python , 2 crested gecko's , a cornsnake and both spell "acquire" without a "c"


----------



## gexasaurus (May 30, 2011)

Lol my computer says it is wrong, Modrators close this plz my problem is solved:welcome:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

RFUKers you've done well on this one!

In just over 24 hours with the advice given over £20 has been made and a thermostat bought and the snake is happy/safe.


----------

